# ASUS P4B533 und Broadcom-PXE



## Robert Steichele (6. Mai 2004)

Bei mehreren Rechnern mit dem ASUS P4B533 und integriertem Broadcom Netzwerkchip habe ich folgendes Problem. Nach einem Warmstart funktioniert PXE und das Netzwerk nicht. Erst wenn der Rechner komplett abgeschaltet und wieder gestartet wird kann man diese Funktionen benutzen. 

Ist dieses Problem jemand bekannt und hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?


----------

